# Buh bye surge



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

So surge is going to be longer lasting thanks to the little blue pill for Uber but now your extra long surge comes with a flat amount added.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

As long as it's based on our feedback....


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Maybe we should start asking them to lower rates for the drivers lol


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Apparently someone asked for this crap. 

That's what Uber keeps saying, "we've listened to our drivers and this is what you asked for."


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

At least they didn't say "we did this so you can make more money", which always means you will make less money lol


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

The longer surge makes surge chasing a viable strategy now! Like!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

What's longer? 
60 seconds longer?


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> What's longer?
> 60 seconds longer?


demonstrably

Moving Forward


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I make less than $50/week in surge right now (most weeks much less than $50). Not sure how this new system would be worse in my market


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Atom guy said:


> I make less than $50/week in surge right now (most weeks much less than $50). Not sure how this new system would be worse in my market


I'm kinda in the same boat as you however, we both know this is a crap move for those that get surges consistently.

And, in my territory, at night after summer concerts you can get a surge ride that will take you to the big city an hour away.

How's Uber gonna spin that one?

I'm righteously indignant for those that have no clue.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Yeah I last longer too. So what? Uber’s positive spin almost always means negative results for drivers.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

So very kind of Uber to listen to their drivers and all of the special requests we make. 

Funny, they haven't really touched upon anything I've requested in my myriad of feedback suggestions - maybe they just haven't gotten to my ideas yet.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> What's longer?


Size doesn't matter... right ladies?

Right?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

MHR said:


> we've listened to our drivers and this is what you asked for."


You forgot our homework assignment. 
The ATM dispensed too much money.
There's too many fries.
But I forgot a condom.
I asked for the small piece of pie.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Julescase said:


> So very kind of Uber to listen to their drivers and all of the special requests we make.
> 
> Funny, they haven't really touched upon anything I've requested in my myriad of feedback suggestions - maybe they just haven't gotten to my ideas yet.


Uber is just like a husband or boyfriend. ...feigning focus with zero comprehension.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> Uber is just like a husband or boyfriend. ...feigning focus with zero comprehension.


Does that mean Lyft, "the better boyfriend" is better at faking it?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

YOU ARE THE ONLY NEARBY BOYFRIEND


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Uber is just like a husband or boyfriend. ...feigning focus with zero comprehension.


You are definitely smarter than most 18 year olds from Lagos, Nigeria.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Yeah and I used to believe big red gun lasted longer too


----------



## Failed Login (Nov 13, 2017)

Read our Charlotte thread on this surge methodology. We've been under an "experiment" for 8 months now as they have tried, unsuccessfully, to tweak it. We were the unwilling test subjects... You surge will now be capped, and trust me, $12 surge is very rare. You will see very few fixed surges for that high of an amount. More common are $1, $2.50, up to $4. Enjoy! 

And yes, I've called and complained about this with actual examples of getting screwed every Saturday night when I finish my one shift per week. Given them hell. So you can't say we haven't tried to stop this thing.


----------



## Ralfoneparadise (Oct 16, 2015)

The NEW surge is TOTAL BULLSHIT and a rip-off! Uber continues to be a dishonest partner, despite all the promises made to improve.. Nothing has improved, actually quite the opposite - everything takes a turn to worse !!! Fuel prices are at $3.20 per gallon for regular (Uber price calculation is based on $2.20 !!!???) with NO sign of raising fares !!! Of course NOT, since you don‘t pay for our fuel! Surge now doesn’t pay an time increase, meaning, stuck in traffic we get paid SHIT. I drove surge today and this is the biggest BULLSHIT you have come up with so far !!! Good luck with that, I‘m sure the rest of the drivers going to be thrilled !!!


----------



## Tokichop (Apr 9, 2018)

Just gave a ride while in a surge area which used to be 1.5x - 2.5x. The trip was 29 miles and 35 minutes long, fare was about $20. Old surge would’ve been at least $30 total, new surge gave me an extra $2.75 so ended up being less than $23 (nope, no adjustments made like they said in the description). Maybe I should start calling riders while surging from now on and cancel anything over 5 miles?


----------



## Y0d4 (Feb 6, 2018)

As long as they are keeping the surge money they are full of shit


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Uber is just like a husband or boyfriend. ...feigning focus with zero comprehension.


Em, did you do something with your hair? Your pic looks different somehow...


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Tokichop said:


> Just gave a ride while in a surge area which used to be 1.5x - 2.5x. The trip was 29 miles and 35 minutes long, fare was about $20. Old surge would've been at least $30 total, new surge gave me an extra $2.75 so ended up being less than $23 (nope, no adjustments made like they said in the description). Maybe I should start calling riders while surging from now on and cancel anything over 5 miles?


As it is now if it surges I am more apt to drive away from it or turn off the app and go home. I'm not going to take a surge and sit in traffic so Uber can make more money and then just give me an extra $1.75 on my next run. Surge now to me just means that UBER is going to overcharge the passenger and not share much of it with me. Why would I want to be a party to that?


----------

